# Discovery + pics



## The Canuck Kid (Mar 18, 2009)

I was looking through an old box full of old photos the other day and I came across one that caught my eye. It was this, a picture of a man standing in a field, shotgun in hand and 2 geese. I asked my folks who this hunter was and they said that it was my great Grandfather.
I know very little about my great Grandfather but I am trying to find out more.

I think that it is kind of neat the way I get to hunt geese just like my great Grandfather did so many years ago.

In the mean time while waiting for the fall hunting season I am going to try and get my hands on that shotgun.

Here is that picture of my great Grandfather and me, see any resemblance?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is very cool you found that old picture.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

very neat


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I only wish my great grandpa took more hunting pics. 

That's really cool, definitely something that needs to be framed. :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

That bird on his left is a big ol' boy. Very cool.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Thats awesome! Congrats on the good find, hopefully you can track that gun down. :beer:


----------

